# Does MIPS helmet technology really work?



## DrSmile3 (Jan 2, 2013)

What's next in this "scientific" series, are you going to ask Michael Jordan if Air Jordans are a good sneaker? " No we can not prove that absolutely it was MIPS that made the difference." Well then stop talking!


----------



## DrFrown (Nov 17, 2015)

At least get Mr. MIPS to comment on the Bicycle Helmet Safety Institute paper that was critical of his product -- and a legitimate criticism it would seem. The MIPS helmets I've handled are also noticeably heavier despite having less liner and the "void", what's up with that? A bigger "lever" on my head while I'm impacting some immovable object? I think not.


----------



## leapfrog (Apr 1, 2018)

When you think about slip planes, hair is one, skin-over-skull is a second one, and the non-sticky EPS liner would slip even without hair or skin. The folks at http://helmets.org/mips.htm gave that some thought, and don't find MIPS compelling. But I bought one (following a TBI). As they say, "couldn't hurt."


----------



## usedtorace (Mar 13, 2015)

The best tactic, regardless of helmet, is to avoid hitting the tarmac and slamming your head. I received a monstrous concussion this Spring in a wreck during a training ride, that took 9 months to recover from (and I'm still not 100%). I firmly believe that my helmet saved my life, but NO helmet can prevent concussion. Remember, it's the g forces of impact and the brain sloshing around in the skull. MIPs technology can't prevent that at all. The best helmet in the world can't prevent concussions. This is why people get concussions from whiplash--even when they don't hit their heads. I'm going to stick with my older Bell models . . .and try not to hit my head again.


----------



## usedtorace (Mar 13, 2015)

These are all excellent points. Nothing can actually "prevent" concussions aside from avoiding the head-slam in the first place. MIPS technology is bogus . . . although I also had a tbi recently, I can't see myself shelling money out for this false sense of security.


----------



## Jason8 (Dec 22, 2015)

The video seems to show the most benefit of the MIPS system in relieving impact pressure / twisting to the neck more than a benefit to the skull.

As another post indicated, the impact still would seem to shake the brain inside the skull. The helmet protects the skull from fracture. But the twisting motion of landing on the pavement and rolling or tumbling on one's head affects the neck. And who wants to survive with a broken neck. Hmmmm. This is interesting.


----------



## Alec_Cropper (Apr 29, 2016)

I spent a night in Hospital A & E department was wearing a non MIPS mountain bike helmet, yes the helmet prevented laceration injuries to head and face but received a blow to the right temple causing concussion from polystyrene in the Helmet is too dense to put in into perspective near my home there are major road widening works with a bridge being demolished there is a 52 ton pedestrian and cyclist bridge mounted on Polystyrene to reduce weight. If a bridge can be placed on polystyrene what will it do to your head when you hit the ground hard coming off your bicycle in my case it was 24 hours being monitored for a head injury.


----------



## teddy1 (May 9, 2016)

If it is only a $20 difference to the consumer, then why not make MIPS compulsory for every helmet? Why produce a very safe helmet and a safe helmet? Why not just incorporate MIPS into all? Something smells of gimmick here......


----------



## GLBorchert (Sep 4, 2008)

I've had two bad bike crashes in the past eight years, and in both cases my helmet saved my head and perhaps my life. I ended up with a concussion from one of them, but the helmet took the brunt of the injury. I bought a MIPS helmet (Smith Optics Overtake MIPS) last summer. I can't imagine riding without the safest technology available.


----------



## Yan_Lyansky (Mar 26, 2017)

I understand MIPS is billed as a better & safer helmet design. Last season I bought a Smith Forefront MIPS helmet. This helmet is unable to sit properly on my head, it constantly floats around in an uncontrolable manner. It has gotten worse as I used the helmet more....it is so bad now that I see it as a distraction while riding. Making my new MIPS helmet unsafe, quite ironic!

I don't think this is ready for prime time.

Thanks,
Yan

Designer Downtube Folding Bikes


----------



## David_Kleman (Jul 17, 2017)

Insurance companies seem to Think MIPS is meaningful:

https://www.folksam.se/media/Folksam_Bra_Val_2017_Cykelhjalmar_Forord_Rapport_A4_ENG_VUXNA_NY_tcm5-34299.pdf


----------



## David_Kleman (Jul 17, 2017)

Also page 16-18 here, biased researcher but regardless of interpretation the numbers are most likely real.

http://www.lansforsakringar.se/globalassets/aa-global/dokument/ovrigt/aa-om-oss/forskning/00000-undersokning-av-kommersiellt-tillgangliga-cykelhjalmars-formaga-att-klara-rotationsvald2.pdf


----------



## Dan5 (Dec 9, 2017)

Incorrect. Rotational injuries are the most serious type of brain injury. So it is both neck and brain at risk from rotational forces.


----------



## thomas_m_stade (Feb 28, 2019)

The MIPS will never stop a concussion, just do to the fact that the helmet still compresses the brain into the helmet, and that alone, makes this helmet no better than the rest. There is a helmet on the horizon that will mitigate all concussive forces to less than 10 G's and its coming soon!


----------



## alex6 (Jun 2, 2019)

i just recently had a TBI, got struck from behind by a car. my helmet did not have mips technology but i'm glad I always where it regardless when i'm riding. my next helmet will more than likely have this new technology. at least i will have the peace of mind that should i get hit again i will hopefully made another recovery. i won't let an extra $20.00 prevent me from making a decision on my brain, like others have posted.


----------



## Cauy (Feb 19, 2020)

Ever notice how NFL players lose their helmets a lot in games? It is because they are wearing it MIPS style. In other words loose. The helmet sliding around on their head during hits reduces impact.


----------

